# Avoiding 1 Star



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I got a ping to a Beverly Hills location, Canon Dr. maybe. I approach from Santa Monica Bl, see the address is on the east side of the street, I am on the west... so I make a U turn a few stores past the likely address.

and my phone rings:

Female Cust: (think very *****y grating voice) where are you? why you pass restaurant 3 times??

Me: Silence, press cancel, wrong address.

she called twice on my way out of Bev Hells, me swipe decline.

stay offline, drive west......


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Good job dodging that bullet. A passenger complaining about your route to get to them (or anything really) before you even get there is a red flag. Having to refuse to carry too many passengers, open alcohol, or smoking is also good to find out as early as possible, ideally before you will be in a rated trip. These will likely result in a 1-3 star rating for simply enforcing the rules.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I got a ping to a Beverly Hills location, Canon Dr. maybe. I approach from Santa Monica Bl, see the address in on the east side of the street, I am on the west... so I make a U turn a few stores past the likely address.
> 
> and my phone rings:
> 
> ...


Good call. She definitely would have given you a bad rating.

The other morning I was the only Uber and Lyft in Pasadena. Got a a Lyft request 16 minutes away in Lincoln Heights. Recognized the rider and address from a previous no show the week before when I couldn't get them to pick up the phone. It's also in an area with little ride share activity. Naturally I declined. Got a Pasadena to LAX Uber request a few minutes later for a $52 fare.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I was put in a really difficult situation 2 nights ago - I was very lucky I had a child seat on board. I would have been 1 starred for sure if I heartlessly turned away.

Here's the email I sent to UBER:

Hello Team Uber,

This last job I did on Sunday night was a surprise – and needs attention.

I turned up to 494 Glenmore Rd and the hirer came out holding a 3 yr old
child. He proceeded to sit in the back and was about to strap himself in
when I asked if he had a child restraint for his child. No – he needed to
get to Randwick Childrens hospital – could I take him.

Luckily I had a child seat in the boot and advised him that I would fit the
seat for his child to be safely & legally restrained.

Please send these questions below to your very busy Legal Team – I want to
have a copy of the answers if this occurs in the future for my reference.


1. Would the Driver have the right to have all monetary penalties
paid, and any loss of income compensated if breached by a Police or RMS officer if he had no child seat fitted when one was required during the execution of a job generated by UBER.

2. If in the course of a UBER originated hiring, an accident, or
sudden braking event occurred that caused an unrestrained child to be hurt,
injured or killed, would UBER cover all monetary claims against the UBER
driver?

3. Will UBER make contact with the aforementioned UBER client, and
remind him that it is a requirement of all Taxi & Private Hire Cars to have
an appropriate, approved child restraint fitted to the vehicle for the
transport of any child under 8 years of age – and that to ensure this UBER
Clients are to provide their own approved restraints to be fitted to a
booked vehicle.

4. Will UBER make contact with the aforementioned passenger and advise
him that it is within the driver’s right & lawful obligation to refuse to
carry a child under 8 yrs. old without a child restraint fitted.

This would have been a very difficult moment for me if I didn’t have the
child seat on board. Having 3 little Girls under 8 years myself I have
empathy towards a Father with a sick child needing to get to a Hospital,
but also have an understanding of the ramifications if a driver is relaxed
about lawful obligations and gets involved in a tragic accident hurting the
child.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

****ing A Man!!! Good move dodging the *****y Bullet. I quickly decline trips by attitude upon first phone call. *****y attitude. No ride for you. Give someone else your 1 star *****y review.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Your right. I had this situation happen. I regularly picked up a guy from Buckhead to take his 4 year old daughter to her swanky private school. Not once did she have a car seat. Not once did I ask either. From Now on, especially in my new SUV, I will be demanding a car seat. I may even keep an extra booster in the back just in case. No more allowing the customer to scoot the law because we are Uber drivers. Thanks Syd!


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I was put in a really difficult situation 2 nights ago - I was very lucky I had a child seat on board. I would have been 1 starred for sure if I heartlessly turned away.
> 
> Here's the email I sent to UBER:
> 
> ...


Did they reply yet? I think those regs have changed. I will investigate and get back to you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Anastasia said:


> Did they reply yet? I think those regs have changed. I will investigate and get back to you.


They did get back to me, but it was a slippery non-answer. So I gave them a blast and asked them to escalate it up to their legal department for an answer. I pointed out that one of the biggest issues that is running against them is the death of the 6 yr old, hit by a Uber driver. I reckon having a child hurt in a Uber car would shut them down here in Australia. If they are not passing on full client requirements and therefore dispatching ill-equipped cars they would be liable.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> Your right. I had this situation happen. I regularly picked up a guy from Buckhead to take his 4 year old daughter to her swanky private school. Not once did she have a car seat. Not once did I ask either. From Now on, especially in my new SUV, I will be demanding a car seat. I may even keep an extra booster in the back just in case. No more allowing the customer to scoot the law because we are Uber drivers. Thanks Syd!


Some states have exemptions for taxis, but it's grey area since we aren't really taxis. Georgia's language seems to protect Uber drivers pretty well if the app can be considered a "taxi meter," but the exact definition might refer to a specific type of instrument inspected by a Public Utilities Commission. I wouldn't do it.

"Drivers who transport children under age 8 in a taxicab...are exempt from the law..._(Taxicab is defined as a motor vehicle used to transport passengers for a fare and is fitted with a taxi meter to compute such fare...)_"


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd say you ask the client if they have a child restraint seat. If they do, have the customer connect the restraint. As a driver, I want nothing to do with those.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Good job dodging that bullet. A passenger complaining about your route to get to them (or anything really) before you even get there is a red flag. Having to refuse to carry too many passengers, open alcohol, or smoking is also good to find out as early as possible, ideally before you will be in a rated trip. These will likely result in a 1-3 star rating for simply enforcing the rules.


Well, I had all of the above on the 4th. Turned out great, got first cash tip and topless selfies going on in the back.......too bad I'm a girl. Lol. They also tossed me a couple of beers to go with the Jello Shot's from previous passenger. And NO, I didn't.......saved all for when I got home. Turned a wrong into 5 stars and hey, they live 2 streets down from me! Funny thing too, I picked up Jello Shot dude again last night and he tipped me $5 for $8 ride! Love Oceanside!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Female Cust: (think very *****y grating voice) where are you? why you pass restaurant 3 times??
> Me: Silence, press cancel, wrong address.
> she called twice on my way out of Bev Hells, me swipe decline.
> stay offline, drive west......


Found this interesting tweet exchange:


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Got pinged for a pickup at the Shrine Auditorium. Had to drive about 3 miles to get to the pickup spot even though the app listed it as 1 minute away. (That's another gripe for another day.)

I call the pax and let her know I'm at Fig & Jeffy, intending to give her instructions to find my car (and a password so I don't pick up the wrong person). She apparently can't find it. I try to give her specific details to find my car, but she's constantly interrupting me. Apparently a fight broke out somewhere around her and she wants to be picked up NOW. "I'm at the Shrine Auditorium!" she bellows. I try to inform her that she needs to come towards my direction because there's nowhere else on the street to pull over. She gets huffy. "You're supposed to come here and pick me up, I'm shouldn't have to walk all the way over to you!"

Click. Cancel. Thanks for playing.

I could understand her being in a bit of a panic because of the fight, but they're not going to let me drive into the foyer. My "I'm parked behind the orange Porsche" is a much more succinct description of who and where I am than her "I'm blonde and wearing black". Yes, lady, and so are 50 other people walking out onto the sidewalk.

Fortunately I got another ride right away in the same area so I didn't have to deal with the woman's wrath.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I have to imagine Uber will ease up on the ruthless rating system for drivers with more than a few months under their belt, once it occurs to them that good drivers with nice cars are being extremely risk-averse with regard to who they will pick up. I'd be worry-free if customers' rating were augmented by a calculation of the average rating that rider gives out to drivers. If someone is routinely giving out 3's, then her 4 is your average rider's 5.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

why are uber drivers so mean to customers?
and yes, i like to raise the dead (topics)


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

i would love to cancel a request from that dario 10 minutes after accepting his request hahahah


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> why are uber drivers so mean to customers?
> and yes, i like to raise the dead (topics)


If only we all lived in a world of playing puppy dogs!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I was put in a really difficult situation 2 nights ago - I was very lucky I had a child seat on board. I would have been 1 starred for sure if I heartlessly turned away.
> 
> Here's the email I sent to UBER:
> 
> ...


First problem in the above is asking Uber more than ONE question at a time. It's one of their rulz. Don't get too complicated or you may not get an answer after the FIRST question.

I don't drive kids unless the pax have child seats that are put in and strapped down by them, then checked by me for security.

Otherwise it's a cancel. Sorry.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> I have to imagine Uber will ease up on the ruthless rating system for drivers with more than a few months under their belt, once it occurs to them that good drivers with nice cars are being extremely risk-averse with regard to who they will pick up. I'd be worry-free if customers' rating were augmented by a calculation of the average rating that rider gives out to drivers. If someone is routinely giving out 3's, then her 4 is your average rider's 5.


That's exactly right. There has to be consequences to passengers who consistently rate low. As is, anything below a 5 is a failing grade. Most passengers don't realize that. They think a 4 is good.


----------



## UXZ (Oct 25, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> why are uber drivers so mean to customers?
> and yes, i like to raise the dead (topics)


Pretty sure most aren't and is most often the result of the customer. While I am quite tolerant, often quiet and friendly, leaving most to their own business or chatting if they would like to, I've found passengers don't understand what it takes to be a driver and how difficult it can be, plenty more are new and don't understand it entirely. I surely wouldn't be a fan of an individual being belligerent or rude or distracting while I'm attempting to provide a safe, reliable and professional service while in my own vehicle and having my own risks I need to worry about.

Passengers, call the ride in the right location, get in, ride to the destination you selected, get out. A lot of the responsibility weighs on the customer, any confusion would likely fall to them. I'll wear a suit, to show you I'm serious and enjoy the work and service I provide you. I'll wait for you at parade rest at the meeting spot you designated with an umbrella if needed, I'll confirm your identity and greet you in a professional manor. I'll open the door for you and load any bags you have, I'll even provide snacks, power sources, wifi and radio on your request and I'll do the job you've requested me to do. I'm sure some of us couldn't ask for much more from our customers, than a little respect, and 5 stars, of course.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> ****ing A Man!!! Good move dodging the *****y Bullet. I quickly decline trips by attitude upon first phone call. *****y attitude. No ride for you. Give someone else your 1 star *****y review.


Best thing you can do to avoid problems.


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

I'll take Linda and Frank to that there place where they do their wash and I'll carry their bag. Gets me that them 5 stars. Rest of rides are usually cancellations.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> If only we all lived in a world of playing puppy dogs!


Wait, we arent? I better stop trying to hump passengers legs then, would explain the 2* rating...


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

UXZ said:


> Pretty sure most aren't and is most often the result of the customer. While I am quite tolerant, often quiet and friendly, leaving most to their own business or chatting if they would like to, I've found passengers don't understand what it takes to be a driver and how difficult it can be, plenty more are new and don't understand it entirely. I surely wouldn't be a fan of an individual being belligerent or rude or distracting while I'm attempting to provide a safe, reliable and professional service while in my own vehicle and having my own risks I need to worry about.
> 
> Passengers, call the ride in the right location, get in, ride to the destination you selected, get out. A lot of the responsibility weighs on the customer, any confusion would likely fall to them. I'll wear a suit, to show you I'm serious and enjoy the work and service I provide you. I'll wait for you at parade rest at the meeting spot you designated with an umbrella if needed, I'll confirm your identity and greet you in a professional manor. I'll open the door for you and load any bags you have, I'll even provide snacks, power sources, wifi and radio on your request and I'll do the job you've requested me to do. I'm sure some of us couldn't ask for much more from our customers, than a little respect, and 5 stars, of course.


Well said, and I have to ask... Retired military?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sometimes when I get Lyft and Uber pings at the same time I'll accept both. I'll drive to the Lyft pickup and just leave the Uber pax hanging. Sometimes I pick up the Lyft pax and will have driven them a couple of miles before the Uber cancels. My record is well over five minutes.


----------



## UXZ (Oct 25, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Well said, and I have to ask... Retired military?


Unfortunetly not, honorable though, I should have stayed in long enough to retire.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UXZ said:


> Passengers, call the ride in the right location, get in, ride to the destination you selected, get out. A lot of the responsibility weighs on the customer, any confusion would likely fall to them. *I'll wear a suit*, to show you *I'm serious and enjoy the work and service I provide* you. *I'll wait for you at parade rest *at the meeting spot you designated *with an umbrella if needed, I'll confirm your identity and greet you in a professional manor. I'll open the door for you and load any bags you have, I'll even provide snacks, power sources, wifi and radio on your request and I'll do the job you've requested me to do. I'm sure some of us couldn't ask for much more from our customers, than a little respect, and 5 stars, of course*.


You better enjoy it because *about all you're going to end up with is your own entertainment.*

There is not much in this world more tragic than an UberX U.S. citizen, military even, wearing a cheap suit, driving their nice car, doing a great professional service and thinking they are making money for net $2.40 rides before ANY costs are applied.

Don't know if it's tragic or funny really. A little of each.

Pretty sure the American consumer is laughing their asses off at such groveling.


----------



## UXZ (Oct 25, 2014)

Driving for a TNC is not my primary job, I don't live in a heavily used area so it's too inconsistent. Whether I get 1 fare a day or 20 during my free time. It's a nice bit of extra cash and gives me experience in a field I enjoy and an open door to expand upon it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UXZ said:


> Driving for a TNC is not my primary job, I don't live in a heavily used area so it's too inconsistent. Whether I get 1 fare a day or 20 during my free time. It's a nice bit of extra cash and gives me experience in a field I enjoy and an open door to expand upon it.


That'll wear off the first day you pull a 14 hour shift behind the wheel for 80 bucks GROSS.


----------



## Nub (Dec 24, 2014)

What if all the Uber driver just stopped driving for them? if all of us can stop, they will have to change.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Nub said:


> What if all the Uber driver just stopped driving for them? if all of us can stop, they will have to change.


Before this happens, surge will happen everywhere and lure in the weak ones!  So, in short, it can never happen! Uber will be moving forward no matter what.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

In this case....
why would Ubers policy matter? If a child requires a car seat of any kind because the law says so...then they need ac at seat. Über paying the fines or supplying you with a lawyer has no relevancy at all. A conviction for a child not in a car seat or all the way up for negligent homicide falls on YOUR RECORD. Also...if you are pulled over do ya really think the cop,is gonna let you proceed with the child in the car? If he does and you do he can pull you over again right on the spot. How do ya think that is gonna look? Wonder how the passenger is gonna feel being prosecuted for any criminal action concerning the injury of a child they allowed to be drive in a vehicle with out a car seat.

The problems from something like this range from nothing to a full blown shit storm. That being said, how comfortable are you playing the odds?


----------

